# Rhom Breedings



## SangreRoja

Has any place ever breed Rhoms Regardless of what color they are? Or are all Rhoms that I see from South America. I wonder what would happen if you put 2 big a$$ Rhoms together in a tank would they mate or kill eachother off? My son asked me this and I had no answer cause everywhere you read said (should be kept alone)or no tank mates. In the home Aquarium


----------



## the_skdster

You got a 1000gallon tank?








Even that may not be enough though.
Plus water conditions/breeding conditions must be met. the lidst goes on...


----------



## rocker

not even worth trying


----------



## kenlperry

rocker said:


> not even worth trying


I wouldn't say it's not worth trying. People probably told the Wright brothers the same thing when they said they wanted to fly. As far as I'm concerned, almost anything is possible. Most wealthy people have tried with the thought of succeeding where others have not tried because they thought they would fail. So you do have to TRY in order to SUCCEED. It may not be easy, but it may be possible under the right conditions, which not many have figured out yet.


----------



## SangreRoja

Honestly I'm Gonna try it. Regardless of what anyone says. Cause the way I see it someone is gonna do it.


----------



## a-ronn

Piranhas and Cichlids said:


> not even worth trying


I wouldn't say it's not worth trying. People probably told the Wright brothers the same thing when they said they wanted to fly. As far as I'm concerned, almost anything is possible. Most wealthy people have tried with the thought of succeeding where others have not tried because they thought they would fail. So you do have to TRY in order to SUCCEED. It may not be easy, but it may be possible under the right conditions, which not many have figured out yet.
[/quote]

I agree with you 1000000 % if people never tried things that were thought to be impossible imagin how many things would not be invented right now


----------



## rocker

i said its not worth trying not impossible.

be logical to.

like what are u going to do with 2000 baby rhoms? 
the wright brothers had an idea that could change the world.if we can breed rhoms we could.......we could........hmmmmm.....hmm damn

if anyone wants to breed rhoms be my guest ull be spending more money than u think u will be making. The only posisble thing good for you is braggin rights. A one hit wonder.


----------



## SangreRoja

rocker said:


> i said its not worth trying not impossible.
> 
> be logical to.
> 
> like what are u going to do with 2000 baby rhoms?
> the wright brothers had an idea that could change the world.if we can breed rhoms we could.......we could........hmmmmm.....hmm damn
> 
> if anyone wants to breed rhoms be my guest ull be spending more money than u think u will be making. The only posisble thing good for you is braggin rights. A one hit wonder.


Not just bragging rights but the chance to get people fish alot easier Then getting them from South America and waiting weeks for the shippment to arrive. And what do people do with 2000 RBP or 2000 Caribe who knows but you guys on this site praise them. But if I do it or anyone else there bad. And I,m not doing it for the money. It's for the fish and the buyers of Piranha's.


----------



## hastatus

> Not just bragging rights but the chance to get people fish alot easier Then getting them from South America and waiting weeks for the shippment to arrive. And what do people do with 2000 RBP or 2000 Caribe who knows but you guys on this site praise them. But if I do it or anyone else there bad. And I,m not doing it for the money. It's for the fish and the buyers of Piranha's.


I note your location. Better to do it for the profit because of California Fish & Wildlife catch you the fines and jail time will only be the tip of the iceburg you will have to pay. Just a suggestion and observation.


----------



## SangreRoja

hastatus said:


> Not just bragging rights but the chance to get people fish alot easier Then getting them from South America and waiting weeks for the shippment to arrive. And what do people do with 2000 RBP or 2000 Caribe who knows but you guys on this site praise them. But if I do it or anyone else there bad. And I,m not doing it for the money. It's for the fish and the buyers of Piranha's.
> 
> 
> 
> I note your location. Better to do it for the profit because of California Fish & Wildlife catch you the fines and jail time will only be the tip of the iceburg you will have to pay. Just a suggestion and observation.
Click to expand...

Cause of the Army I live in Colorado so there is no profit. And for your observation.


----------



## hastatus

> Sangre_Roja Posted Today, 03:34 PM Cause of the Army I live in Colorado so there is no profit. And for your observation.


Thanks for informing me. Now my turn to inform you, they are also illegal in Colorado.


----------



## rocker

Sangre_Roja said:


> Not just bragging rights but the chance to get people fish alot easier Then getting them from South America and waiting weeks for the shippment to arrive. *And what do people do with 2000 RBP or 2000 Caribe* who knows but you guys on this site praise them. But if I do it or anyone else there bad. And I,m not doing it for the money. It's for the fish and the buyers of Piranha's.:nod:


thye sell them. They are pygos, ppl will buy nmbers of them because they know they can tolerate each other in a group. With 2000 baby rhoms ppl will only buy 1 or 2. It comes down to time and is it really worth it.


----------



## kenlperry

Actually, one of the reasons Rhoms are so pricey is because they are not so easy to come by. If someone here were to find a way to breed them, thus providing 100's, or even 1000's of specimens to the pet stores, chances are the prices would go down on Rhoms, which would be a benefit to all of us. I guarantee if prices on them were more reasonable, alot more people would own and experience them....


----------



## zig

they must breed some how or eles who would there be so many in the wild??

they must breed some how or eles who would there be so many in the wild?? and i you can breed them you know how much money you can make

i would try to breed them in a big pool that might work


----------



## SangreRoja

hastatus said:


> Sangre_Roja Posted Today, 03:34 PM Cause of the Army I live in Colorado so there is no profit. And for your observation.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for informing me. Now my turn to inform you, they are also illegal in Colorado.
Click to expand...

To inform you once again you need a PERMIT TO SELL piranha's and OWN in the state of Colorado.







So there not Illegal in this state.

I would like to thank the people on this site for there support I will keep you posted either me or my friend will. And one more note "Aren't you guy's tired of shippments coming from South America and the shippment being held up and all the fish die? I guess thats good for the Piranha's







"


----------



## hastatus

> Sangre_Roja Posted Today, 09:04 AM To inform you once again you need a PERMIT TO SELL piranha's and OWN in the state of Colorado. So there not Illegal in this state.
> 
> I would like to thank the people on this site for there support I will keep you posted either me or my friend will. And one more note "Aren't you guy's tired of shippments coming from South America and the shippment being held up and all the fish die? I guess thats good for the Piranha's "


Now I'm disappointed I was hoping you could tell us how to get the permit in Colorado, since it seems you know what you are talking about. I always assumed you had to be AZA or Scientific Research to get the permit. I suppose I'm wrong? If so, enlighten me.


----------



## soon2breed

Sangre_Roja said:


> Sangre_Roja Posted Today, 03:34 PM Cause of the Army I live in Colorado so there is no profit. And for your observation.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for informing me. Now my turn to inform you, they are also illegal in Colorado.
Click to expand...

To inform you once again you need a PERMIT TO SELL piranha's and OWN in the state of Colorado.







So there not Illegal in this state.

I would like to thank the people on this site for there support I will keep you posted either me or my friend will. And one more note "Aren't you guy's tired of shippments coming from South America and the shippment being held up and all the fish die? I guess thats good for the Piranha's







"
[/quote]

No offence but havent you learned not to argue with Frank?


----------



## hastatus

> No offence but havent you learned not to argue with Frank?


 Its not argument. Its a question on Colorado law. I'm not in that State and if there is some modification or change to it I'd like to know. If there is such a permit for individual ownership (short of grandfathering), I think its something to know about it. As for breeding S. rhombeus, I'd like to see his success as no individal aquarist has done it to my knowledge.


----------



## SangreRoja

Well according to Colorado State Game and Wildlife it is not Illegal to own. If you are a Pet Store you need a Permit to purchase Piranha. But it is Illegal in the State of Colorado to Release Piranha in the wild. And the Number is (970)255-6100 And Colorado is in the Gray of ownership Black would be Western States And so on And the White would be Eastern states. I like you (hastatus) and by the way from one VET to Another Happy Vet Day.


----------



## NIH23

the monkeyland park breed rhoms in a small pond!


----------



## hastatus

> Sangre_Roja Posted Today, 11:27 AM
> Well according to Colorado State Game and Wildlife it is not Illegal to own. If you are a Pet Store you need a Permit to purchase Piranha. But it is Illegal in the State of Colorado to Release Piranha in the wild. And the Number is (970)255-6100 And Colorado is in the Gray of ownership Black would be Western States And so on And the White would be Eastern states. I like you (hastatus) and by the way from one VET to Another Happy Vet Day.


Interesting. According to CO state law its not illegal or a permit required to own Pristobrycon and Pygopristis.

Happy Vet Day to you too.


----------



## Leasure1

> the monkeyland park breed rhoms in a small pond!


 We have a guy who knows how to breed rhoms. In a pond. And this is true, or is it another bullshit story?


----------



## SangreRoja

Nobody said they know how to breed Rhoms, but try to breed them And in Germany there was a Zoo that had Rhoms breed.


----------



## rocker

the shedd aqauirum bred rhoms a while back


----------



## bob351

dont do this in a tank or you will end up with one rhom do it in a pond and keep us updated but tour gunna have to spend so much seeing as there is no way to know male vs female to the beast on my knlowage or when they hit sexual maturity


----------



## SangreRoja

rocker said:


> the shedd aqauirum bred rhoms a while back


Were is the Sheed Aquarium?


----------



## the_skdster

Sangre_Roja said:


> the shedd aqauirum bred rhoms a while back


Were is the Sheed Aquarium?
[/quote]
ever heard of google?

http://www.sheddaquarium.org/ methinks.


----------



## hastatus

And all those aquariums and the man made pond were over 700 US gallons.


----------



## bobz

If you have the time/cash/resources/patience i'd say go for it :nod:

One problem i see is getting hold of a sexually mature pair









Bobz


----------



## NIH23

Leasure1 said:


> the monkeyland park breed rhoms in a small pond!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look. We have a guy who knows how to breed rhoms. In a pond. wow. And this is true, or is it another bullshit story? I am guessing it's
> 
> BULLSTUFF!!!
> 
> Why are you the only one who knows that rhoms have been bred successfuly?
Click to expand...

ITS CALLED RESEARCH IDIOT YOUR SUCH A







A**







MAN

BREEDING S. rhombeus

Only two or three species in genus Serrasalmus have been bred in captivity. Only S. spilopleura and S. maculatus have been bred in home aquariums. S. rhombeus reproduced in captivity in large public aquariums ie; Duisburg Zoo, Germany in 1977 (Schulte, 1988) and one time in U.S. native waters at a zoo park in Florida.

The reason why there haven't been more successful breeding in the home aquarium is the species are extremely aggressive with each other. Perhaps some pheromone is released in the water causing the aggressiveness to subside, but no real research has been done to see what the factors are to allow such spawning to take place. S. rhombeus bred in captivity (public aquariums) require a huge volume of water.

At breeding or old age the species becomes so dark that it is given the common name black piranha. According to a piranha field researcher; "S. rhombeus from white water looks washed out, almost completely white. This white appearance gives rhombeus a strange appearance. Clear and black waters have fish with deeper color. The darkest rhombeus ever seen were in the upper Uraricuera, which is clear water. Nevertheless, the Rio ***** fish are quite dark as well. Somehow black water creates great color contrast. Tannins are added in the home aquarium to enhance the colors, also tannins also help facilitate breeding in most piranhas."

The species is not sexually dimorphic. Some insight on the male and female differences were made but not conclusive for useful non-reproductive methods to determine sexuality during rest.

HERES A LINK http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/rhombeus.html


----------



## SangreRoja

NIH23 said:


> the shedd aqauirum bred rhoms a while back


Were is the Sheed Aquarium?
[/quote]
ever heard of google?

http://www.sheddaquarium.org/ methinks.
[/quote]
Never have heard of Google


----------



## SangreRoja

Please Close. Thank you


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

How many times have they been bread in a public aquarium?
and youd have to give the fry away rite away unless you have like 2000 seperate tanks


----------



## bc_buddah

i see this 2000 gallon at the LFS all the time, it's stuffed with a moray eel, black tip shark, woopygol shark, nurse shark and a HUGE grouper . . . and all i can think of is the PIRANHA POSSIBILITIES!!

2000 gallon setup for only $17,000 canadian. . . not bad . . . custom acrylic

today i was thinking . . .hmmm well planted could co-hab sum rhoms up in that thing lol and sure enough here we are

payce


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

so they put a price on the setup?
for the same one or would they order it for you?
and with something that size you gotta remove a wall in your house or build around it
was that price for the tank or everything?


----------



## DC5RTODA

sorry to derail but do you know if Pristobrycon and Pygopristis are illegal in cali? thx


----------



## TheTyeMan

bc_buddah said:


> i see this 2000 gallon at the LFS all the time, it's stuffed with a moray eel, black tip shark, woopygol shark, nurse shark and a HUGE grouper . . . and all i can think of is the PIRANHA POSSIBILITIES!!
> 
> 2000 gallon setup for only $17,000 canadian. . . not bad . . . custom acrylic
> 
> today i was thinking . . .hmmm well planted could co-hab sum rhoms up in that thing lol and sure enough here we are
> 
> payce


is that big als in richmond?


----------



## tsaiduk

wow so much conflict in this topic. anyways good luck on breeding those Ps


----------



## hornedfrog2000

Maybe if you used some sort of tank that shared the water, and let the rhoms see one another and see what sort of behavior they had. Like if the started making a nest and turned all black you could introduce them to one another?


----------



## werdna

good luck and if u do get them to bred i promise ill buy ten from you!!!


----------



## Theman123

hastatus said:


> Sangre_Roja Posted Today, 03:34 PM Cause of the Army I live in Colorado so there is no profit. And for your observation.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for informing me. Now my turn to inform you, they are also illegal in Colorado.
Click to expand...

Wrong.... you can own em and i buy em all the time. i bought piranhas from the site spons and i live in colorado :rasp: and i pet shops even petco gets them in....

just thought ide toss that in


----------



## bigbipo

Theman said:


> Sangre_Roja Posted Today, 03:34 PM Cause of the Army I live in Colorado so there is no profit. And for your observation.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for informing me. Now my turn to inform you, they are also illegal in Colorado.
Click to expand...

Wrong.... you can own em and i buy em all the time. i bought piranhas from the site spons and i live in colorado :rasp: and i pet shops even petco gets them in....

just thought ide toss that in








[/quote]

U THE MAN, now start filling up that man made pond. Ill send you my 13"rhom
;-)


----------

